# Cameron Ulcers Dx ICD 9 code help!



## coder25

Hello,

The patient has iron-deficiency anemia, GERD, and Cameron's ulcers.  Are the ulcers just coded under ulcer, stomach??? I cannot specifically find Cameron under ulcer or under Cameron.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Peggy


----------



## mitchellde

that is how I would do it, this type of ulcer is often seen in conjunction with GERD and iron defeciency anemia but as far as I know there is no specific code for it.


----------



## jgf-CPC

Cameron Ulcer

Normally Viewed as gastric ulcers on the underside of a large hiatal hernia, at the level where the diaphragm impinges on the stomach. Mostly associated with longstanding gastroesophageal reflux disease.


----------



## coder25

Thanks for your help!


----------

